# Editing rom images



## Lockett (Jul 19, 2011)

I got bored last night and started playing around with my phone. I am running Eclipse and wanted to change the signal indicators to something new. I pulled the SystemUI apk, decompiled it, found the images and replaced them with the new ones, compiled and then pushed to my phone. I rebooted and the original icons are still there. Where did I go wrong? Is there another step in there that I'm missing?


----------



## Lockett (Jul 19, 2011)

Anyone have any idea?


----------



## scottpole (Sep 11, 2011)

You could check out an application called NinjaMorph in the market it lets you modify PNG images within the apk file. Or google UOT kitchen.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Lockett (Jul 19, 2011)

I originally used UOT which is where I got the icons from. I tried to flash the UOT file and it did nothing. I want to get into theme development so I decided to swap them the long way.


----------



## Lockett (Jul 19, 2011)

Ninjamorph worked for me. Since it was the SystemUI that was edited I got FC's like crazy until I rebooted. Now its time to change the colors of the icons and be good to go. What is the proper procedure to make .PNG edits on the computer thru ADB/APKtool so I can start theming that way?


----------

